# Need an older bow for a big kid



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a high school shooting team that shoots during the summer. One of the kids on the team has grown four inches in one year. Draw length is 31 - he's 6'2" at 14. anyway parents don't have much. Hoping someone has an old old bow in the basement that could be sold cheaply or donated to a kid. i'm pretty confident he can draw 50#. thanks in advance


----------



## Wallywalleye (Jan 4, 2005)

E-mail me & give me your e-mail address & phone number. Where are you located. I've got a Ben Pearson setting in my pole barn near Minden City, great for a big teen ager.[email protected]_
WALLY WALLEYE


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

if you are unable to get a used bow, i would suggest contacting a manufacturer,. My brother is in the military, and i know that hoyt donated a lot of bows so they could have an archery league while in iraq. You may get some pleasant suprises by shooting out a quick email, though i'm sure you will be able to easily find a bow from the sportsman around here. Good work my friend, lobbying for this kid, hopefully you can easily get him a bow!!!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a golden eagle split limb with 31 inch draw needs new string. I can get it restrung for you and the kid will be able to shoot it. 

shoot me a pm and let's get this done.


----------



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

thank you - sent you a pm big country


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Seems you have one, but if you don't pm me for a PSE. 65-80lbs and 30-32"dl.


----------



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

Bigcountry has me set up. Put a new string on and everything. Just have to arrange to meet him. Thanks to all who offered. Haven't met an outdoorsman that is not willing to help out in just about anything. You are a damn good bunch of people.


----------



## Wallywalleye (Jan 4, 2005)

Any body else interested in my Ben Pearson. Looking for a needy home. Checked it out this week end & it's a 60# bow, case, release, lighted sight pin, rest, & 12 Easton arrows w/tips. It pulls tough but could be readjusted. Killed many bucks with it. WALLY WALLEYE


----------

